# my new snakeheads



## andycrazymonkey (Feb 15, 2004)

these guys are a pair and are awesome


----------



## andycrazymonkey (Feb 15, 2004)

another


----------



## andycrazymonkey (Feb 15, 2004)

they are only 3" but seem to be a pair : defo male and female


----------



## andycrazymonkey (Feb 15, 2004)

a pic of my bargain nandus nandus too :


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

congrats,look well settled in allready.


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

nice pics andy


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Look at them lil killas!


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

that rocks!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Moved to non-piranha pics and vids


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

you gonna try to breed em and make some dough


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Beatiful fish and nice colors too.


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

nice


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

snakeheads r tuff as mean bastards.. i had 2 one died.... but the one that is still alive is CRAZY... they have to be kept well fed, and will try and eat anything that moves..!! the pleco seems to be ok for now.


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

cute little guys, they're gonna be mean bastards


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

great scoop


----------



## andycrazymonkey (Feb 15, 2004)

hopefully yeh they will breed but they are channa bleheri...they are the more peaceful species but still eat like ther is no tomorrow. mind you im keeping the nandus seperate in case they do go for them. the snakeheads only max out at 8"


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Nice move getting the channa bleheri. I think they are much better than the gachuas. Make sure that lid has no openings.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Very Nice!


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Great color on those


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nice i guess


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

awsome snakeheads


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

Nice bleheri, wish i could cop one here in the states.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

If you guys know how I can get a snakehead please pm me.


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

those look like dwarf SH , yea?


----------



## andycrazymonkey (Feb 15, 2004)

yup there are..max out at 8"


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

nice andy very nice.
dixon


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

nice snakes


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

How much do those dwarf SN run for each?


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Very nice..


----------



## andycrazymonkey (Feb 15, 2004)

these guys where 20 quid each or about $35 but its a bargain as from wot i read and see they are a pair.....just need to bulk them up and leave them too it :d:


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

pantast1c said:


> How much do those dwarf SN run for each?


 $10-$50 depending on size


----------

